# Pay



## perrinegl (Feb 24, 2012)

To anyone working now as a coder what is the starting pay like for where you are located, and if anyone is in SC can you let me know the pay there.


----------



## rthames052006 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Salary Survey @ AAPC*



perrinegl said:


> To anyone working now as a coder what is the starting pay like for where you are located, and if anyone is in SC can you let me know the pay there.



Good Morning:

Have you looked at the Salary Survey from 2011?  AAPC shares that information in the Coding Edge Magazine in the Fall.  I also think it's posted somewhere on the website.  That might be the best place for you to start if you do not get any responses.


----------

